# Mushrooms?



## Hoosierdaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

Seems way too early, but with this strange weather I've got to ask. Anybody finding any morels yet?

Brett


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

not yet but looking !!!
Jim


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

they should be popping in tennesee in the next week or two.


----------



## Hoosierdaddy (Nov 22, 2005)

My father, who hunted morels most of his 88 years always said April 21 was the time to start looking, in earnest, here in central Indiana. I truly believe we will be two or three weeks ahead of schedule.

Brett


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

in the northland, it won't be until about mid June for morels.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I've been looking too, but haven't found any yet. Here in east Tennessee folks call them "dry land fish". They're mighty tasty when dipped in batter and deep fried. Mmmmm!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

Hoosierdaddy said:


> My father, who hunted morels most of his 88 years always said April 21 was the time to start looking, in earnest, here in central Indiana. I truly believe we will be two or three weeks ahead of schedule.
> 
> Brett



i live in PA, near the maryland state line, and what your dad said is true for us as well. i have found them at the end of march and i have found them near the end of may. most often, the third week of april is the best time to start looking "in earnest". 

many spots i go to have different crops of different morels at different times. i normally see the blacks first and the whites last. 30 miles west of here, i know folks who find whites first.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Was out scouting for Turkey this weekend and think I saw a few already. Since I can't tell the good from the bad, I don't mess with them. 
Also found my first Ticks and Chiggers of the season, way too early.

galump (middle TN)


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Dang been awhile forgot what they look like.This is from last year.

Should be good this year.










big rockpile


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

dang rockpile...that's a mess of morels!


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Good Grief, Rockpile! I think the reason why I can't find any over here in Oklahoma is probably cause you done beat me to them. Just stay over there in Missouri this year. Don't cross the line! :nono:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I know some guys that pick a Pickup load one year in the river bottoms.

Man I would get tierd about half way.

big rockpile


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I know some people in some states (probably Washington, Oregon, and so forth) work only 3-6 months a year harvesting mushrooms...they make about $20-40k a year but real money is if you're able to dry the mushrooms properly then the price of dried mushrooms go up from there. Wish I could make a career of mushroom hunting!


----------



## Randy Dandy (Aug 29, 2004)

Just found 46 of them here today here in middle TN. I was very surprised because we really need some rain. We are going tomorrow to check our regular spots.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i haven't had my annual "shroom' dream" yet, so i guess it is too early here in south pa, lol. i once had a dream that i was walking along the road i live on and the heavy rains were flooding them down into the drain ditches. i was scooping them out of the drains left and right, lol.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

rockpile you the man!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Well I had a good mushroom snack today. I've been out looking for mushrooms but still haven't found any yet. However, my oldest daughter (not living with me) and her mom found a whole bunch yesterday and she gave me a couple of dozen to chew on. Bless her heart, I wished she would tell me where she finds them.


----------



## electronrider (Nov 10, 2004)

I am gonna start lookin around the 7th of next month, I too think they might be a little early here in Indiana. However, It's suppose to get cold again next week, so it might all even out.


----------

